

How-To: Coffee Can Radar - bcl
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/08/how-to-coffee-can-radar.html

======
aw3c2
blogspam, go to [http://ocw.mit.edu/resources/res-ll-003-build-a-small-
radar-...](http://ocw.mit.edu/resources/res-ll-003-build-a-small-radar-system-
capable-of-sensing-range-doppler-and-synthetic-aperture-radar-imaging-january-
iap-2011/) instead. relevant links are in the sidebar on that page.

